# Solved: How do I bridge my comtrend dsl router with my wireless linksys router



## Gaige (Nov 24, 2010)

I just want to know how to bridge my comtrend 5071t dsl router with my linksys wrt160n wireless router


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You'll first have to tell us just what you mean by "bridge."  To connect them by Wi-Fi? To use one as a second wireless access point? Etc.?


----------



## Gaige (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry for not specifying, I mean't that I want to try to bridge my wired comtrend router with my wireless linksys to prevent double nat for my xbox 360, I have tried to look on forums and things but it hasn't helped, I've tried to put my comtrend router into bridge mode but when I connect it to my linksys wrt160n wireless router it cannot obtain an ip address from the comtrend in bridge mode does anyone know what I can do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you bridge the modem/router then you will almost definitely have to configure the WAN (Internet) section of the Linksys for PPPoE and account/password.

If you don't mind using the router part of the Comtrend you can use the Linksys as just an ethernet switch and wireless access point as follows.

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## jaask (Feb 27, 2007)

setting the isp's modem/router to bridge mode is all you should have to do. bridge mode will allow for the ethernet ports on the dsl modem/router to be used like an unmanaged network switch. your linksys router should recognize the default gateway from the isp and assign an ip to your pc's if its working correctly. i would reset the linksys router, maybe reinstall the software on your pc if necessary..


----------



## jaask (Feb 27, 2007)

you will have to change the DHCP setting to PPPoE in the linksys router and enter the username and password from your isp.


----------



## Gaige (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay so now I have restarted my wireless router, changed the ip address, my comtrend routers ip address is 192.168.1.1 and my linksys wireless router is 192.168.1.254, I disconnected from the wan port and connected it to the other ethernet ports with a crossover cable, I disabled the dhcp server on the linksys router also and changed the security, I have internet access, also is there anything else I should do, and should I disable the nat or anything on the wireless router, and also if I connect my xbox to the wireless router what ip address, gateway, and dns servers should I assign it, or is there anything else I need to do first?


----------



## Gaige (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh and also should I disable upnp on the linksys router, and if I needed to forward any ports or use dmz for my xbox would I need to do that on the linksys router also? Sorry for all the questions i'm not used to networking, but the help I am getting I really appreciate it is teaching me so much, and it's working so far, so thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are now not using the Linksys as a router, so you need not worry about NAT, port forwarding or DMZ on it; that would be done only on the Comtrend modem/router. Logically, the Xbox is connected directly (Wi-Fi or ethernet) to the Comtrend; Default gateway will be 192.168.1.1; DNS server will be that or the public IP address of an actual server.

I don't understand UPnP well enough to answer your question about it.


----------



## Gaige (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help, time and support, I appreciate this very much, you've given me a bit of information I can use now, and thanks again for the help i'm grateful for it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

